# BMO: Bank of Montreal approaches F&C, good time to buy?



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Today's news sent F&C stocks up by 25% according to some news sites, but I see the BMO stock is at $70.50, down 2.08% today. Is this a good time to buy BMO stock?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Helpful for those who may not know what TRM is referring to:


BMO eyes $1.3-billion offer for Britain’s F&C Asset Management


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I hold BMO but I'm not seriously considering adding just yet. They're only down about 6% from their 52 week high so they aren't even in correction territory. On the acquisition, I don't think it will dramatically change their revenues and earnings; the company has about $2B in assets vs BMO's $500B+ in total assets.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input and link. Yes, that was the story I meant. BMO ended the day at 70.46 so this didn't even seem to register here.


----------

